# Collage now, or later?



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

hey,
i wanted to take criminal justice, and get my masters degree. I was wondering if i should go to collage right when i get out of school, or should i wait, and try and get hired as a police officer/special police/auxiliary and then go back to school? If a masters degree or any degree in criminal justice will help me get hired, ill take it right when im out of school, but if it wont, im still sort of stuck with the decision. Any ideas, thoughts, advise, is greatly appreciated. Thanks
-Tony


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I think you should. I love collage!!

Especially these ones:


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

hahahahaha! who woudnt love those!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

College can wait until you can spell it correctly.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

whoops... :-/


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

MSP422_08 said:


> whoops... :-/


Now. Seriously.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

MSP422_08 said:


> Any ideas, thoughts, advise, is greatly appreciated. Thanks
> -Tony


Work on your grammar and spelling.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Is MSP 422 your future MSP cruiser number?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to college and get your bachelors in CJ (if that's what you want). Begin to take tests when your old enough and continue your education. If you are hired then you can re-examine your situation. If you get hired after your finish your bachelor than you might want to go nights for a masters. I'd take it one step at a time, though.

The best piece of advice I can give is do not put all your eggs in one basket. You've been a member here so I know you know how long/difficult the hiring process is. Dont wait on a few departments and dont hold off on education because you think you are close to being hired.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

My biggest mistake was waiting to take tests after I graduated. Take any test you can. Also I would consider taking some art courses if you are interested in Collage.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

MSP422_08 said:


> hey,
> i wanted to take criminal justice, and get my masters degree. I was wondering if i should go to collage right when i get out of school, or should i wait, and try and get hired as a police officer/special police/auxiliary and then go back to school? If a masters degree or any degree in criminal justice will help me get hired, ill take it right when im out of school, but if it wont, im still sort of stuck with the decision. Any ideas, thoughts, advise, is greatly appreciated. Thanks
> -Tony


Tony, College now or later is a somewhat arbitrary decision that should be made according to how you resolve your skill sets with where you are at in your life right now. Getting "hired as a police officer/special police/auxiliary" if you are able is a more than acceptable way to go (if you are mature enough to join the workforce) but while using that avenue as a stepping stone, you may not get the department you want until the after you've served on 2, 3 even 6 or 8 other departments. Several of my best friends on the job lateraled in shortly before my appointment. They seemed to have gained some great experience in other departments BUT it was a painstaking process that took many years for them to get where they were. If you would be interested in that route then you may need to realize that you may have to settle for a department that was not your first choice (or even your second) since you won't initially have the qualifications that top echelon departments are looking for (then again you may get lucky so take a shot whenever you have the opportunity or you may never reach the department you've wanted).Take your best shot with the eams...you have nothing to loose. As MM1799 said, "begin to take the tests when you're old enough" but do not stop continuing to make yourself a more attractive candidate. I took the first Civil Service test that I was eligible for once I decided I wanted a career in law enforcement (I also adjusted my coursework in college to accommodate law enforcement ambitions, essentially adding a double major in accounting while including coursework in cryptography and psychology). Put down any departments you would initially be willing to work for. The criminal justice degree will do wonders for your pay scale but you must get on first. You should make yourself the most attractive candidate possible. If you get the criminal justice degree but then neither get hired on the department you want nor on another "police officer/special police/auxiliary" department, then you've left yourself pigeonholed with no place to go. Another avenue you may want to explore is getting a degree in a related field that will leave you an alternate career path to fall back upon. A good number of officers whom I work with have degrees in areas that are attractive to law enforcement: business (usually accounting), psychology, computers (cryptography or cryptology), linguistics or languages (especially those pertinent around the areas in which you want to attain employment). Another great way to go is enlisting in the military or trying to earn a military commission as an officer. Many of my coworkers have served in our country's armed forces. Many roads lead to one goal. Few are better than most, so try to choose the one that best suits your skill sets then make yourself the best candidate possible. Realize that some may pigeonhole you, while others may lead you away from what you want (but will still provide you with a suitable backup plan). It might be best for you to figure what you would like to do, what avenues would be tolerable and reconcile that with what skill sets you have to bring to the table (along with what other ones you're willing to acquire).

Good Luck...and don't don't worry about your spelling, grammar or typos.Our Commander-in-Chief got more than several low marks n college and prep school...so too did John F. Kennedy as well as Albert Einstein (he didn't even finish high school after how he had fared in Greek and Latin then when he got to college in Switzerland he still got some Cs). So, don't sweat the small things. Life's too short and it happens to the best of us.

Once again, Good Luck!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

MSP422_08 said:


> hey,
> i wanted to take criminal justice, and get my masters degree. I was wondering if i should go to collage right when i get out of school, or should i wait, and try and get hired as a police officer/special police/auxiliary and then go back to school? If a masters degree or any degree in criminal justice will help me get hired, ill take it right when im out of school, but if it wont, im still sort of stuck with the decision. Any ideas, thoughts, advise, is greatly appreciated. Thanks
> -Tony


Like many have already said, go too College and start taking tests early.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

Or...you can join the military.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Given your age I would say that MM1799 has offered some sound advice. You could also learn from those who commented on your spelling and grammer. Some police exams actually test for that so make sure you take that freshman English class seriously.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

To be a cop in Mass join the military, while in get veteran's status, complete as much college as you can (100 percent tuition free by the way), or go to college when you get out of the military with your G.I. Bill money. You can go to college anytime - to be a cop in MA get veteran's status and don't be a shithead. I know it's not the most eloquent response - but it's the truth.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

My advice to everyone is to join the military, you can't afford the break from school yet.


----------



## MSP422_08 (Feb 29, 2008)

j809 said:


> Is MSP 422 your future MSP cruiser number?


MSP is because i want to become a trooper, 422 is my motocross race #, 08 is the year.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

MSP422_08 said:


> hahahahaha! who woudnt love those!


Not sure he got that one.


----------



## LLM11 (Apr 29, 2008)

The first thing you need to consider is the fact that knowledge is power and regardless if you get on a department now or never, you will need at least a bachelor's degree to get anywhere in life. Also, these days a bachelor's degree doesnt mean squat anymore and employers want a master's. The other thing is most departments have the Quinn Bill which automatically increases your base salary by 24% (I believe its 24) I hold a bachelor's degree and am working full time right now, but all the departments I applied for and am applying for have allll asked me the same question..."Do you plan on getting your master's?"...so that should go to show you that most departments want educated people.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

LLM11 said:


> The first thing you need to consider is the fact that knowledge is power and regardless if you get on a department now or never, you will need at least a bachelor's degree to get anywhere in life. Also, these days a bachelor's degree doesnt mean squat anymore and employers want a master's. The other thing is most departments have the Quinn Bill which automatically increases your base salary by 24% (I believe its 24) I hold a bachelor's degree and am working full time right now, but all the departments I applied for and am applying for have allll asked me the same question..."Do you plan on getting your master's?"...so that should go to show you that most departments want educated people.


Quinn Bill is 10% for an Associate's degree, 20% for a Bachelor's and 25% for a Master's or law degree.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Education is overrated in a LE career. An officer with a college degree is not inherently better for the job than a guy who has proven himself in life. I'd rather have one battle veteran or hard-working blue collar man backing me up than 5 MIT grads.


I think we all know the dangers of too much schooling now.

**Cough ** Cough... Grasshopper.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I think we all know the dangers of too much schooling now.
> 
> **Cough ** Cough... Grasshopper.


Dude....didn't you ever see _Candyman_?

Don't say her name.....she might appear.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Dude....didn't you ever see _Candyman_?
> 
> Don't say her name.....she might appear.


I only said her name once. :-D


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

5-0 said:


> I only said her name once. :-D


I guess you did see the movie.


----------



## LLM11 (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree with you completely. However, if joining the military is not on someone's agenda then the next best thing is to educate themselves incase they dont make it in LE


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys loves you some 'Hopper, don't try to deny it. How could you not?


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Education is overrated in a LE career. An officer with a college degree is not inherently better for the job than a guy who has proven himself in life. I'd rather have one battle veteran or hard-working blue collar man backing me up than 5 MIT grads.


True, but it will put between 15% and 25% more in your pocket should you reach your goal.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Education is overrated in a LE career. An officer with a college degree is not inherently better for the job than a guy who has proven himself in life. I'd rather have one battle veteran or hard-working blue collar man backing me up than 5 MIT grads.


Of course a college grad is not *inherently* better for the job, nor are they inherently worse. We regularly hire college student cadets as co-ops. Most are hard workers and pretty sharp. Some work several jobs and despite the fact that they attend a pretty expensive school, they are far from spoiled rich brats. We've hired many of them full time after graduation (many of whom I have and will take as backup any day) while others have gone on to pretty solid LE careers elsewhere. Being a college grad may not automatically make you a good cop but it is a worthy accomplishment that comes from hard work and at least some degree of academic aptitude which are both solid attributes for any profession, IMHO.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree with Lawman 3, even though he's a midget


----------



## devilcop76 (Dec 25, 2007)

College won't make you a better cop. College can't teach you what you need to know in order to function on the streets. Most of the men/women I am on the job with are Veterans from one of the Armed Forces.....almost all are combat Vets. I respect a Veteran who served our country way more than someone who completed a Bachelor's, Master's, Ph.D.....It's much easier to cruise through classes on Mommy and Daddy's money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

devilcop76 said:


> College won't make you a better cop. College can't teach you what you need to know in order to function on the streets. Most of the men/women I am on the job with are Veterans from one of the Armed Forces.....almost all are combat Vets. I respect a Veteran who served our country way more than someone who completed a Bachelor's, Master's, Ph.D.....It's much easier to cruise through classes on Mommy and Daddy's money.


I agree, but I've worked with many, many vets (I'm one myself) who would greatly benefit from a freshman college composition course.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

devilcop, I'm not disagreeing with you, I actually agree with you to some extent. What I'm saying is that each side has its strong points. Joining the military shows you are disciplined, can work as a team player and function under extremely stressfull situations. All extremely important qualities to have as a police officer. What I think Lawman is saying is that someone who goes to school to get a CJ degree, attends a reserve academy, does multiple internships with several police departments, and works either part time or as an auxiliary officer should get some sort of point compensation when taking the test. While someone who goes into the military for 4 years gets points on the test, someone who just did everything I just listed does not. Police work and Military work are two completely different jobs that share similar aspects. So if your going to give vets points they should think about some sort of point system for all the other people who worked their ass off studying, doing internships and training to become cops all on their own time while not even getting paid. And not everyone has the luxury of a parents bank account to support them.


----------

